# I/O error while copying some data on to external HDD



## gary4gar (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't write data on my external HDD which who's file system is NTFS. i always get a I/O error while the copying is going on
i have installed ntfs-3g, my distro is Debian lenny.
The Hdd connects via USB port.


```
Linux version 2.6.22-2-amd64 (Debian 2.6.22-4) (waldi@debian.org) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070812 (prerelease) (Debian 4.1.2-15)) #1 SMP Fri Aug 31 02:15:40 UTC 2007
Command line: root=/dev/sda7 ro 
BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)
 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bff0000 (usable)
 BIOS-e820: 000000003bff0000 - 000000003bff3000 (ACPI NVS)
 BIOS-e820: 000000003bff3000 - 000000003c000000 (ACPI data)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)
 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 245744) 1 entries of 3200 used
end_pfn_map = 1048576
DMI 2.3 present.
ACPI: RSDP 000F6B80, 0014 (r0 VIAK8M)
ACPI: RSDT 3BFF3040, 002C (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
ACPI: FACP 3BFF30C0, 0074 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
ACPI: DSDT 3BFF3180, 4D34 (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
ACPI: FACS 3BFF0000, 0040
ACPI: APIC 3BFF7F00, 005A (r1 VIAK8M AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24
No NUMA configuration found
Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003bff0000
Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used
Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 245744) 1 entries of 3200 used
Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003bff0000
Zone PFN ranges:
  DMA             0 ->     4096
  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576
  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576
early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges
    0:        0 ->      159
    0:      256 ->   245744
On node 0 totalpages: 245647
  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap
  DMA zone: 1019 pages reserved
  DMA zone: 2924 pages, LIFO batch:0
  DMA32 zone: 3303 pages used for memmap
  DMA32 zone: 238345 pages, LIFO batch:31
  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap
ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)
ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)
ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
Setting APIC routing to flat
Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000
swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000
swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000
Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3c000000:c2c00000)
SMP: Allowing 1 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs
PERCPU: Allocating 37896 bytes of per cpu data
Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 241269
Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 ro 
Initializing CPU#0
PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)
time.c: Detected 1999.783 MHz processor.
Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Checking aperture...
CPU 0: aperture @ e8000000 size 128 MB
Memory: 959764k/982976k available (2009k kernel code, 22824k reserved, 945k data, 296k init)
Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4004.36 BogoMIPS (lpj=8008731)
Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
Capability LSM initialized
Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
Mount-cache hash table entries: 256
CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
CPU 0/0 -> Node 0
SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
Freeing SMP alternatives: 24k freed
ACPI: Core revision 20070126
Using local APIC timer interrupts.
result 12498663
Detected 12.498 MHz APIC timer.
Brought up 1 CPUs
NET: Registered protocol family 16
ACPI: bus type pci registered
PCI: Using configuration type 1
ACPI: Interpreter enabled
ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)
ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 *10 11 12)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 *12)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12) *0, disabled.
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs *20)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs *21)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs *22)
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs *23)
Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
pnp: PnP ACPI init
ACPI: bus type pnp registered
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0A03
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0700
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0501
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0501
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0400
pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303
pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
usbcore: registered new device driver usb
PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0000:00:00.0
NET: Registered protocol family 8
NET: Registered protocol family 20
agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0
agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000
ACPI: RTC can wake from S4
pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'
pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xcc000-0xcffff has been reserved
pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xd8c00-0xdbfff has been reserved
pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
pnp: 00:00: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'
pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f has been reserved
pnp: 00:02: ioport range 0x5000-0x500f has been reserved
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:03' and the driver 'system'
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
  IO window: disabled.
  MEM window: f4000000-f5ffffff
  PREFETCH window: f0000000-f3ffffff
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
NET: Registered protocol family 2
Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)
TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)
TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
TCP reno registered
checking if image is initramfs... it is
Freeing initrd memory: 5171k freed
audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
audit(1193658351.676:1): initialized
VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
io scheduler noop registered
io scheduler anticipatory registered
io scheduler deadline registered
io scheduler cfq registered (default)
PCI: VIA PCI bridge detected. Disabling DAC.
Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones
Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:09' and the driver 'serial'
00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0a' and the driver 'serial'
00:0a: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
0000:00:0a.0: ttyS2 at I/O 0xe008 (irq = 18) is a 16450
0000:00:0a.0: ttyS3 at I/O 0xe010 (irq = 18) is a 8250
Couldn't register serial port 0000:00:0a.0: -28
RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0c' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'
pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered
PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12
serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
TCP bic registered
NET: Registered protocol family 1
NET: Registered protocol family 17
Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed
input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
pnp: the driver 'ide' has been registered
VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
VP_IDE: chipset revision 6
VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1
    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xe700-0xe707, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xe708-0xe70f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio
Probing IDE interface ide0...
USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0
SCSI subsystem initialized
libata version 2.21 loaded.
via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker
via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.
Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
Probing IDE interface ide1...
hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX320E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 21, io base 0x0000e800
usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000e900
usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000ea00
usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4
uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 21, io base 0x0000eb00
usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.2
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[B] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11
scsi0 : sata_via
scsi1 : sata_via
ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e100 ctl 0x000000000001e202 bmdma 0x000000000001e500 irq 20
ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x000000000001e300 ctl 0x000000000001e402 bmdma 0x000000000001e508 irq 20
ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
ata1.00: ATA-6: ST380817AS, 3.42, max UDMA/133
ata1.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380817AS       3.42 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [ALKB] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xf6001000
ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found
hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 > sda4
sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [ALKD] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23
eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1ed00, 00:11:09:06:18:c6, IRQ 23.
eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x7869 advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.
hdc: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
Attempting manual resume
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3
usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1
input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:10.1-2
pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2
pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered
pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0b' and the driver 'parport_pc'
parport_pc 00:0b: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP]
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.5[C] -> Link [ALKC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64
Adding 457812k swap on /dev/sda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:457812k
EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal
loop: module loaded
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (version 2.00.00)
powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2
powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6
powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
fuse init (API version 7.8)
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal
EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
NET: Registered protocol family 10
lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions
input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3
ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4
ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
Marking TSC unstable due to cpufreq changes
Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
eth0: no IPv6 routers present
cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
[drm] Initialized via 2.11.1 20070202 on minor 0
ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[drm] Initialized via 2.11.1 20070202 on minor 1
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0106407){t:'d';sz:16} arg(fff2cfd0) on /dev/dri/card0
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0086401){t:'d';sz:8} arg(fff2cfd4) on /dev/dri/card0
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0106407){t:'d';sz:16} arg(fff2cfd0) on /dev/dri/card1
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0086401){t:'d';sz:8} arg(fff2cfd4) on /dev/dri/card1
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0246400){t:'d';sz:36} arg(0823d8d0) on /dev/dri/card0
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0246400){t:'d';sz:36} arg(0823d8d0) on /dev/dri/card0
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0246400){t:'d';sz:36} arg(0823d8d0) on /dev/dri/card1
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(c0106407){t:'d';sz:16} arg(fff2d2e0) on /dev/dri/card0
ioctl32(Xorg:3241): Unknown cmd fd(7) cmd(40086410){t:'d';sz:8} arg(fff2d2ec) on /dev/dri/card0
cdrom: hdc: mrw address space DMA selected
cdrom: hdc: mrw address space DMA selected
UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount
UDF-fs INFO UDF 0.9.8.1 (2004/29/09) Mounting volume 'New', timestamp 2007/09/26 03:05 (114a)
cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage
USB Mass Storage support registered.
usb-storage: device found at 3
usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
usb-storage: device scan complete
scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST332062         5QF1SNQX E    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
 sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 >
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 3, error -71
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 3, error -71
usb 5-6: USB disconnect, address 3
sd 2:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 5109048
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636615
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636616
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636617
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636618
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636619
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636620
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636621
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636622
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636623
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 636624
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 5109288
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 6, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 7, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
usb 5-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
usb-storage: device found at 8
usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
usb-storage: device scan complete
scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ST332062         5QF1SNQX E    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] 625142448 512-byte hardware sectors (320073 MB)
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 38 00 00
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
 sdb: sdb1 < sdb5 >
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 8, error -71
usb 5-6: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 8, error -71
usb 5-6: USB disconnect, address 8
sd 3:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 5130752
printk: 23067 messages suppressed.
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639328
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639329
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639330
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639331
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639332
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639333
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639334
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639335
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639336
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
Buffer I/O error on device sdb5, logical block 639337
lost page write due to I/O error on sdb5
sd 3:0:0:0: [sdb] Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
end_request: I/O error, dev sdb, sector 5130992
scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
scsi 3:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 11, error -71
usb 5-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
usb 5-6: device not accepting address 12, error -71
```


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 31, 2007)

Its becuase of bug in the kernel 
i got a workaround for it
thanks


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 2, 2007)

Gary, could you please post what the workaround is? Might help others


----------



## mehulved (Nov 2, 2007)

And possibly the link to the bug.


----------



## gary4gar (Nov 2, 2007)

Solution
Bug


----------

